# Essential books for the still-reforming?



## Supersillymanable (May 19, 2012)

I'd just like to get the thoughts of those who are much wiser and further along in their Christian walk than me (which is pretty much everyone on this board!).

What are the essential books for someone who isn't fully reformed yet (I'm a five point Calvinist, but still learning in regards to covenant theology and some other things), which aren't too expensive?

I've recently bought Reymond, Horton and Berkhof's systematics, which I'm thoroughly enjoying, but what I want at the moment, is some in-depth books covering issues such as covenant theology, the fourth commandment, reformed ecclesiology etc. Any help people?


----------



## Apologist4Him (May 19, 2012)

Hi Lawrence,

While I do not consider myself wiser or further along in my Christian walk, I'd like to offer a couple of recommendations:

The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Loraine Boettner

What is Reformed Theology: Understanding the Basics by R.C. Sproul

Systematic Theology by Charles Hodge

God of Promise by Michael Horton

Hodge's 3 volume systematic can be purchased for cheap at Christianbook.com.


----------



## Supersillymanable (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Andrew. Do any of these give much attention to ecclesiology or worship? I'd particularly like to learn more of RPW...


----------



## arapahoepark (May 19, 2012)

There is this from Reformed Theological Seminary:
Recommended Reading


----------



## Supersillymanable (May 19, 2012)

arap said:


> There is this from Reformed Theological Seminary:
> Recommended Reading



I've read some of the book by J. I. Packer, I quite enjoyed it, but got distracted by several other books I was reading at the time... I'll have to have a look at the others, along with the books Andrew recommended.

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




> My suggestion is to read through the Westminster Standards A few times, then on a semi-regular basis there after, finding related material discussing and explaining them.



How will I know which books are average and which will be genuinely edifying? Picking up someone like MacArthur I'm assuming would not be a good idea when reading up on Covenant Theology? Or Driscoll on Ecclesiology? (Or many other things for that matter...)


----------



## py3ak (May 19, 2012)

Lawrence, Joshua's recommendation of the Westminster Standards is absolutely correct. They are the classical expression in English of Reformed theology.

Robert Shaw's commentary on the confession (_An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith_) will help to make sure you are grasping what it means and will give you further points for reflection. David Dickson, _Truth's Victory Over Error_ will enable you to better understand what the confession was rejecting. If you add in John Brown's _Questions and Answers on the Shorter Catechism_ you'll be much further along in fleshing out the teaching of the standards and seeing their full relevance.

On other points, it's probably best to ask for book recommendations as you get ready to delve into any further area in more detail. When it comes to the 4th Commandment, though, I doubt you will be able to do better than James Durham's _Exposition of the Ten Commandments_.


----------



## Supersillymanable (May 19, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Lawrence, Joshua's recommendation of the Westminster Standards is absolutely correct. They are the classical expression in English of Reformed theology.
> 
> Robert Shaw's commentary on the confession (An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith) will help to make sure you are grasping what it means and will give you further points for reflection. David Dickson, Truth's Victory Over Error will enable you to better understand what the confession was rejecting. If you add in John Brown's Questions and Answers on the Shorter Catechism you'll be much further along in fleshing out the teaching of the standards and seeing their full relevance.
> 
> On other points, it's probably best to ask for book recommendations as you get ready to delve into any further area in more detail. When it comes to the 4th Commandment, though, I doubt you will be able to do better than James Durham's Exposition of the Ten Commandments.



Thanks, I'll have another read through the Westminster Standards and see if I can get a hold of any of those books also. I'm really going to be racking up a bill after buying all these .


----------



## reformedtom (May 19, 2012)

I think that _God of Promise_ is now called _An Introduction to Covenant Theology_.


----------



## py3ak (May 19, 2012)

Supersillymanable said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Lawrence, Joshua's recommendation of the Westminster Standards is absolutely correct. They are the classical expression in English of Reformed theology.
> ...



Some of them you can read online for free. 

An essay, toward an easy, plain, practical, and extensive explication of the ... - John Brown - Google Books

An exposition of the confession of faith of the Westminster Assembly of divines - Robert Shaw, William Maxwell Hetherington - Google Books


----------



## Somerset (May 19, 2012)

I too would recommend Shaw on the WCF - clear and concise, a real blessing.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 19, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Lawrence, Joshua's recommendation of the Westminster Standards is absolutely correct. They are the classical expression in English of Reformed theology.





> My suggestion is to read through the Westminster Standards A few times, then on a semi-regular basis there after, finding related material discussing and explaining them.


You could also see Vos on the Larger Catechism. This has been one of the most valuable and impressing books I have ever owned. I simply love that book.


----------



## Scot (May 20, 2012)

http://chalcedon.org/store?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=12&category_id=1


----------



## Wayne (May 20, 2012)

> Do any of these give much attention to ecclesiology or worship? I'd particularly like to learn more of RPW...



I think you will find _Gospel Worship_, by Jeremiah Burroughs to be excellent. foundational reading.


----------



## Andres (May 21, 2012)

Sir gives wise counsel here. Read, study, and memorize the Westminster Standards. I keep this link saved on the top of my toolbar of my web browser for quick access. 

As for discussions on the RPW and the 4th Commandment, I would recommend reading some discussion here on the PB. Use the search feature and you should be able to find enough past threads to keep you busy for a while. 

Lastly, you might enjoy these two books - The Lord's Day by Pipa and With Reverence and Awe 

May God bless your studies as you seek to grow in Christ.


----------



## Christopher88 (May 21, 2012)

Apologist4Him said:


> God of Promise by Michael Horton


Easier to read but I would recommend Christ of the Covenants out of the two.
I have found that Christ of the Covenants is a better outline and explanation, thou when I did read half of God Promise I was new to Covenant theology; where when I read half of Christ of the Covenant I was more adopted to the theology. 

(I need finish them both, but I have bad habits with some books of only reading them half way, once I get the point I move on)

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




Andres said:


> Lastly, you might enjoy these two books - The Lord's Day by Pipa and With Reverence and Awe


Read and finished these two at the recommendation of Mr. Silva, must read books.


----------



## Supersillymanable (May 21, 2012)

Sonny said:


> Christ of the Covenants



Is that the same book as this one: Christ OF THE COVENANTS PB: Amazon.co.uk: ROBERTSON O: Books
?




py3ak said:


> Some of them you can read online for free.
> 
> An essay, toward an easy, plain, practical, and extensive explication of the ... - John Brown - Google Books
> 
> An exposition of the confession of faith of the Westminster Assembly of divines - Robert Shaw, William Maxwell Hetherington - Google Books



That's particularly helpful. I'll make use of those.




Wayne said:


> I think you will find Gospel Worship, by Jeremiah Burroughs to be excellent. foundational reading.



Added to my list .


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 21, 2012)

For reformation era on same subject which sort of set the base line, I would plug Calvin's Necessity of Reforming the Church and Knox against the Mass. Both these should be online somewhere; Google books; archive.org etc. For the later contest within the second reformation era Scottish Church between the Reformed and Anglo Catholic views, see George Gillespie's _English Popish Ceremonies_. I should have a new edition of that out by early 2013 and have a prepub by summer's end; but the old texts are online.


Supersillymanable said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Wayne View Post
> I think you will find Gospel Worship, by Jeremiah Burroughs to be excellent. foundational reading.
> Added to my list .


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 21, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> For the later contest within the second reformation era Scottish Church between the Reformed and Anglo Catholic views, see George Gillespie's English Popish Ceremonies. I should have a new edition of that out by early 2013 and have a prepub by summer's end; but the old texts are online.


I am excited about this one. Can't wait Chris!


----------



## J. Dean (May 21, 2012)

Holiness by J.C. Ryle. A great book for a good, biblical perspective on holiness that is neither antinomian nor legalistic.


----------

